# Iphone SE stuck in disabled mode



## Eplico (Jul 24, 2017)

I have a 64gig iphone se and I forgot the password. I got it stuck in disabled mode. I cant connect it to itunes because it is not connected to internet. How could i reset the data on it without a computer?


----------



## frozenoem1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Borrow a computer, connected to internet. iTunes.

Otherwise you may be in reset hades.

Or worse finding iPhone shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eplico (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm sorry i wasent clear. My phone is whats not connected to internet the computer is not the issue.


----------



## frozenoem1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Plug your phone into computer, run iTunes through that.

Computer is capable of connecting online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

